# Genari Osipovich Karganoff (Karganov, Korganov) (1858–1890)



## TxllxT

Russian Armenian composer.

Genari Karganoff - Nocturne Opus 3 n ° 2 - Piano















Génari Karganov: Romance sans paroles, Op. No. 8 1 (from 'Trois Morceaux')















Génari Karganov: Adieu (Melodie), Op. No. 20 1






Génari Karganov: Dans la gondole (In the gondola), Barcarolle Op. No. 20 6






Génari Karganov: Sérénade, Op. No. 20 4






Génari Karganov: A Dream, Op. 26






Grade 8 Exam prep, "Souvenir", Karganov


----------

